# Flight suits?



## LittleGreys (Aug 15, 2006)

I have been reading about flight suits, but I haven't found much more info on them. Maybe I just need to search the forum a bit more, I am new, just joined yesterday!
I have a pigeon that I found, and we are thinking of keeping. I want to be able to take proper care of it. If I am too allow it to have flight time in the bedroom, it needs to have its poop contained somehow, LOL. Can't have pigeon poo everywhere!!
Is there a place to buy one??
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Sue, 

I'm glad you have decided to keep this pigeon and offer it a home If you spend a lot of time with the bird, it will become quite tame and friendly. They are gentle animals and they can't really hurt a person if they do peck

Pigeon do poo, all birds are prolific poo-ers Here is a site that sells flight suits for parrots but I'm not sure on the sizing for a pigeon. They don't sell specific flight suits for pigeons. We have other members here that use them and may be able to recommend the appropriate size. 

http://www.flightquarters.com/


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is a post regarding information on flight suits, by one of our members, Mr Squeaks:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=139574&postcount=4


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Hi Sue,
I bought a FlightSuit from a lady on eBay that's a reseller for the site Brad mentioned: http://stores.ebay.ca/Wandas-Critters-Etc
The "official" site has more selection, but sometimes Wanda's suits are a little bit less expensive (she often has "last season's" colours etc)
The size chart recommends size Wide for pigeons. It fits my pigeon Robin, but another member, Mr. Squeaks, had to up-size a few times, so it just depends on your unique pijy... _(edit, I guess you knew that by now, just saw Treesa's post...)_
Good luck with your new friend! I'm sure you'll both be very happy  
Does he/she have a name yet? And any chance for pictures?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Sue, As you can see by my Avatar, Mr. Squeaks is wearing his Flight Suit. I DID have to go up FIVE sizes for Squeaks. That's because he's a racing/homing pigeon (retired - he can't fly) and he has a very broad chest and weighs a pound! Luckily, there is a bird store down the street that sells the suits and I just kept going larger and larger until I found one that fit him (thank goodness they had a return policy).

Here is the info about the suits:

www.flightquarters.com

toll free # : 888-412-7667

When I called, they asked me to do some measurements but even then, I went a size or so higher. I also think that if you order from the company, they have an exchange policy. 

You may also, as mentioned above, check to see if there are any places that sell birds in your area. They could also carry suits. Be easier than possibly going back and forth in the mail.  

It's important to get the right size so they can breathe easily and the suit doesn't bind. The suits are made of nylon and secured by velcro. They wash and dry very quickly. Naturally, they come with fitting instructions. They work just great and I've never had any problems with Squeaks not pooping in his suit. He does tend to pick at it, but I don't blame him since he's used to being "naked!"  

Hope this helps! Let us know what happens...


----------

